# Early pregnancy discharge



## LLL (Jan 14, 2008)

Hi
I wondered if you could help please - I am nearly 5 weeks pregnant and I had some clear watery discharge this morning. Is this normal? I am on progynova and utrogestan at the moment but it is not the discharge I usually get after using Utrogestan.

Many thanks


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Don't worry, discharge can alter all the time in pregnancy, and as long as it's not offensive smelling, or green, it's nothing to be concerned about,

emilycaitlin xx


----------

